# Living in L.A.



## Seb (Jul 9, 2009)

[sorry if there´s a similar thread around. I´ve been sure I read about months ago, but I couldn´t find it anymore - so I´m even not sure if this thread existed  ]


Hey there, 

since everybody, who wants to start out (or make it for a living) in scoring for films (or television), gets told to move to L.A., I just wanted to ask (esp. those users living there or others who know more then I do) for the average cost of living and regular expenses? I know there´s no empirical formula about that, but I really have no clue about what living (in a proper situation without a critical amount of four-legged roomies, eating, surfing the net, using the phone and stuff) would cost in an average (neither rich, nor the main location for producing COPS) area. 

I´m not going to move there soon, but if this would become the case, I´d like to know how many side jobs I'd have to get to come through... :? 

Cheers and thanks for any helpful answer, 

Seb


----------



## synthetic (Jul 9, 2009)

Rent is $1000 a month and up, depending where you go. Hollywood is actually a very bad neighborhood. I would look in Westwood, West LA, somewhere in there. I would estimate rent in LA as $1000 for a studio, $1300 for 1-bedroom, $1600 for a 2-bedroom. Gas is around $3/gal right now, food is whatever you want to spend. 

Christopher Young owns an apartment building that he rents to out-of-town composers for very low rent. PM me if you would like to get in touch with him. It would help you while you're getting settled and looking for work, also you can explore the city and get an idea for where you want to live.

Good luck.


----------



## Seb (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi synthetic, 

thank you very much for this useful information. For example I didn´t know to better take a look to the west side of L.A. I think a studio would do it, at least for the first weeks or even months, I´m not planning to spend much time at "home". 

I´ll get in touch to you concerning Christopher Young´s apartments, since this sounds like a pretty good idea. 

Thanks again, 
Seb


----------



## José Herring (Jul 9, 2009)

The cost of living in Los Angeles proper is very cost prohibitive for aspiring composers. Even working two jobs one would find it hard press to live in a decent area. 

Living far away from the mainstream of LA is more affordable. Really with the internet and stuff I sometimes wonder if I even need to live here at all. I was seriously tempted to call that guy selling his house in Seattle with the full studio. Mostly dreaming but not that far from reality.

If you do decide to come look elsewhere than Los Angeles in a surrounding community in the Valley. When you start getting more gigs then perhaps think of purchasing a studio space to put your gear closer to the action. But, in all honesty 10 years ago it was necessary to be within meeting distance of most of the production companies and studios in chase they wanted to "come over" and see your stuff. But, these days I don't have anybody come over any more. I usually meet them once over coffee and then do the rest of my business over the internet. So much has changed. I know several very successful composers that don't live in the metropolitan LA area. 

But that being said. From time to time you can run into people doing projects as your hangin' out around the neighborhood ect... Like my next door neighbor is a TV producer and so that can make things easier. The networking is more direct the closer you are to the Hollywood, West LA, Santa Monica area.

I live in Sherman Oaks near North Hollywood in the Valley. Friggin' price of living is through the roof. Glad I moved here 10 years ago.

Jose


----------



## synthetic (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris Young talks about it in his Film Music Radio interview:

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=3141

I'm 90% sure he mentions his email address in that interview but I'm going to PM it and play it safe. Chris also hosts a free class for composers which I took. Incredible experience if you can get on the list 

BTW I live in Glendale, north of LA. Most production companies are in West LA and Santa Monica. Driving there can take over 90 minutes from here, so that's something to consider.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 9, 2009)

Not to disqualify synthetic's advice, but...

I find (no offense brutha :D) his estimates a touch low, at least for the West Side. Add $500 to those numbers and I think it's more realistic (I think it would take some hunting on the West Side to find prices like that). Although, maybe the prices are lower now due to the economy. 

Although, if you want a touch more space, my next door neighbor is renting their house for $7,000 a month. :D We could split a server between our studios and share samples. 

Jose, just my opinion, but. I Definitely would 'not' move out of LA vicinity until you're a made man (Class-A/B). I think there's just way too many opportunities in this city in the meantime. It still trips me out how friggn small this community is. Usually it's one degree of separation from just about anyone. That proximity is worth a lot over time.

Not to mention, if you have a party people will actually show up if they don't have to drive to Seattle. :D Taking down a few drinks is a great way to bond and make the relationship personal. I totally do NOT get off on going to someone's office, I feel like I'm in the principals office. As stupid/trivial as it sounds: If someone takes a piss in my toilet, they know me more than a guy whom they've not taken a piss in his toilet. Seeing as everyone likes to work with people they know...well. Then again, I just like to get to know people myself, seeing as I'd rather work with people I know, too. o-[][]-o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 9, 2009)

kid-surf @ Thu Jul 09 said:


> If someone takes a piss in my toilet, they know me more than a guy whom they've not taken a piss in his toilet.



The quote of the year! Right there folks. :lol:


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey there, 



> Chris Young talks about it in his Film Music Radio interview:
> 
> http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=3141


 Thanks, I´ll get to listen to it later today. Perhaps this will be the right way to get a first look into the city. 



> We could split a server between our studios and share samples. :wink:


 Yeah, count me in! 


> house for $7,000 a month


 Daaamn, I´m out  



> Not to mention, if you have a party people will actually show up if they don't have to drive to Seattle. Very Happy Taking down a few drinks is a great way to bond and make the relationship personal. I totally do NOT get off on going to someone's office, I feel like I'm in the principals office. As stupid/trivial as it sounds: If someone takes a piss in my toilet, they know me more than a guy whom they've not taken a piss in his toilet. Seeing as everyone likes to work with people



Hehe, that´s a great quote. And absolutely true, as I think about it. I guess that´s the main factor the internet can´t replace.

So I think I´ll probably have to get my stuff packed in early 2010 and see if I find something pay- and enjoyable, and close enough to the hot spots in the city to have them come and use my toilet 

Besides, is the public transportation, esp. bus, really as creepy in L.A. as many people say? 

Cheers,
Seb


----------



## mathis (Jul 10, 2009)

Seb @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Besides, is the public transportation, esp. bus, really as creepy in L.A. as many people say?



Hell, yes. Try to forget everything what you're used to from Germany and then reduce it again by ten. Actually for us it's not only the lack of transport which we can't imagione, it's also the size of L.A.
I mean, I actually DID try getting around on bicycle. I lived in Santa Monica and visited people in Hollywood. I made this trip once and never again... 
Took a bit longer than 90 minutes...

You need a car, period. Put that on your budget.


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

> You need a car, period. Put that on your budget.



Thanks for the advice. I got some "family" (the parents of my girlsfriend´s brother´s wife actually... :D ) in Riverside, perhaps they can help me to get a cheap ride once over there. Seems like I really need to make some money before even thinking about booking the flight  

Seb


----------



## synthetic (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, a car is mandatory in LA. The public transportation is a joke. Riverside to Westside is a 2 to 3 hour drive. 

Yeah, my rents might be low. I've lived in Valley for a long time (North Hollywood, Burbank, Glendale.) Westside is nicer weather (nearer to the ocean), more stuff to do, closer to media companies but more expensive.


----------



## midphase (Jul 10, 2009)

"Hollywood is actually a very bad neighborhood."

Hey there...here in Beachwood Canyon it's actually quite lovely!


----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2009)

its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. :(


----------



## Niah (Jul 10, 2009)

lux @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. :(



really? I thought that the whole world has gone global


----------



## EMPscoring (Jul 10, 2009)

I've actually found some of the best places by using Craigslist. Best roommates too! It's amazing what kinds of deals people will post, even in the really nice neighborhoods.

You might consider lower West Side (south of Santa Monica/Brentwood/Westwood/
Century City) - it's broken into a bunch of communities like Cheviot Hills, Culver City, Mar Vista and Palms, and the rent (for 2 bed) was between 1400-1600. They aren't the cleanest/nicest places in LA (although Culver City is really coming up!) but I never felt unsafe living there, and it was only 20 or minutes or less to get to many of the studios and production companies.

Mathis - I can't believe you made that bike ride lol. did you take Santa Monica the whole way????


----------



## Stevie (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess Internet didn't arrive yet in LA


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 10, 2009)

you might also want to check out www.crimereports.com and check out the crime resported in diferent neibohooh. if you check Hollywood that place is wack! 

imo best deals are "bckhouses" LA has a lot of houses which have transformed its garage to a studio apt. so there is not much of bothering neibors with the music.


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

> I've actually found some of the best places by using Craigslist.



I took a look on craigslist, too, and found someone with a nice house right above Sherman Oaks. Too bad he was looking for a all in one masseuse, tantrika, open-minded, beautiful ("in and out") female :lol: 

For a start I think it´d be best for me to visit L.A. for a month or so, just to get to know the city a bit. You know, see the size in real life, visit the different quarters, get used to the prices and so on. Perhaps one of you guys would be so kind and exchange a couple of days of city-touring (and some nights of showing me the right places to party...) for some six-pack of tasty German beer or something like this :mrgreen: 



> its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. Sad



Yeah, it´s a pitty that at least N.Y. and London didn´t become as important as could be, but hey, in L.A. you got all the stuff in one (pretty big) place. 



> Hey there...here in Beachwood Canyon it's actually quite lovely!



And how are the prices there? Sounds pretty expensive.

Cheers


----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2009)

Seb @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> > its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it´s a pitty that at least N.Y. and London didn´t become as important as could be, but hey, in L.A. you got all the stuff in one (pretty big) place.



ok nevermind, i made an unuseful comment.


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

> i made an unuseful comment.



I don´t think so since I think that you´re right in a way


----------



## EMPscoring (Jul 10, 2009)

> Too bad he was looking for a all in one masseuse, tantrika, open-minded, beautiful ("in and out") female



LOL well don't feel too bad, I'm sure there are plenty of postings looking for an "all-service pool boy" that include free rent :wink:


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

EMPscoring, 

I´m sure there are those opportunities. Since I´ve gone through Craigslist I´m dead serious they´re out there :lol: 
But I think I´ll stay with samples and midi and other nerdy gear, which as well causes me sleepless nights, but without getting physical infiltrated.

If anyone wants to try his luck:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/roo/1261893480.html

Please report in a few months  


Cheers, 
Seb

edit: 

I´m reading "no drama" in those craigslist-descriptions all the time - can anybody tell me what they mean? Thanks


----------



## EMPscoring (Jul 10, 2009)

lol you crack me up! Yeah, I wouldn't actually recommend taking the pool-boy job. 

LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook), so when they post "No drama" they mean they are looking for (or are themselves) easy going people and easy to get along with. Not dramatic.


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2009)

> LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook)



Okay, that would explain why about every third ad pronounces to be "420 friendly"


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 11, 2009)

not to be means but i think that poeple that are not involved directly or indirectly to the movie/music industry should just leave for greener pastures. why pay what you are paying to live in LA if you are an english teacher for example, or software programmer for medical technology. you can move to a city, even nearby with also a nice climate and get everything cheaper with less traffic. man, LA traffic is just horrible. 
but if im already wishing, id say also/or add a good public transportation system. 
its hard cause its so spread out but if all the cities wanted to they could. 

btw, i dont think people from LA are more easy going, 1st; everybody in LA is form somewhere else that comes here to try to be someone, which spells out wannabe and sour egos. 
which is why LA has a culture of anyone who is talking to whomever for the 1st time they treat each other like they dont know shit. 
edit (this point wanst clear i see now.. i want to say that sooo many people come to 
LA to become a star but dont have the education or training, but it has spilled out 
into the rest of the culture. all this from my experience in and out of studios. )


also, the no drama is (as the stereotype goes) fake. its not that they (we) are easy going, its that, in the same way as in nasheville TN, theyll hire you but if you say something wierd or not play good eough they just wont call you again and talk behind your back. 
thats why LA is actually a very small town. why does spielberg hires williams (besides that he is good) and such other close groups, cause theyve learned their lessons of 
hiring the wrong guy before (not in music only, so they know when youve found someone good you stick with em.. thus, it is why it takes time to be a composer in LA. you have to develop relationships. 

well, just a little blabla so i space out and go to sleep. after spending soo much time today in trafic. :x


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 11, 2009)

Brian -- Thanks. 

Kays -- Agreed. Nice area. Wife and I considered it, some nice views up there.

Seb -- Yep, having someone take a leak in your toilet is tough to do over the internet. :D Yes, as long as you're close enough for dudes to take a piss in your toilet, you're good to go! Yes, good idea to visit first to get a sense of LA.

Mathis -- Wow, Santa Monica to Hollywood, what a ride!

+1 as to what EMPscoring mentioned about the areas just south of the hot spot cities.

True what gsilbers mentions about "transplants", as we call them (people not born in LA). Every new meeting I have I get that question without fail. Q: "So...where are you from?" A: "I'm from LA, I was born in Hollywood".  It does seem as though most industry folks weren't born here. No prob, diversity is great! I'd hate to live somewhere where everyone was the same.

Otherwise...I'd live here even if I wasn't in the industry. Too many reasons to list, though surfing is pretty high on that list. I could do the bi-coastal NYC/Manhattan thing...Don't think I could live there through the winter.


Anyway...good luck!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 11, 2009)

Seb, I moved to L.A. from Boston in 1972. I liked it for a while, but it has gotten measurably worse over the years, far more expensive, more congested, lousy schools, etc. Long gone are the days when Neil Diamond wrote: "Palm trees grow and rents are low."

In Boston, it was very easy to know who your friends were and who your enemies were. Your enemies didn't smile at you and say "Have a nice day." I have more acquaintances but fewer real friends.

If you have a fair amount of money and you are an outdoors person like Kid Surf, it still has a lot to offer. But otherwise, unless your ultimate value is a sunny day, there are LOTS of better places to live that give you a better quality lifestyle and bang for your buck.

I have been here 32 years and I still miss Boston.

I am not trying to discourage you, just telling you my experience.


----------



## poseur (Jul 11, 2009)

lux @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. :(


well..... nyc was increasingly "happening",
before 11th september 2001.....
after which, the studios rather quickly pulled the bulk of their post-prod. activity
back to la.

d


----------



## lux (Jul 11, 2009)

poseur @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> lux @ Fri Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > its a bit sad that after all those years the only place is still LA. :(
> ...



well i probably just ended up with something that didnt express what i was trying to mean. Its just kind of sad that, listening to what every people say, you cant develop a decent career and just do what you love best out of a single place, thats very far from you. Sounds stupid, i'm conscious and not much more than a rant. I tend to not comment on this because i usually dont like to get those "so, whats wrong with that" or "thats the game baby" sort of comments. 

Thanks D.


----------



## poseur (Jul 11, 2009)

EMPscoring @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook), so when they post "No drama" they mean they are looking for (or are themselves) easy going people and easy to get along with. Not dramatic.


ha!
too funny.
_everyone_ in the film industry loves drama, and literally so.

and, no social situation portends for more "drama" than the one
for which "no drama, please!" is clearly specified & "required", imo;
..... seems like it's usually a basic signifier for the onset
of deeply self-unconscious passive-aggressive behaviors.

d


----------



## JohnG (Jul 11, 2009)

what-_ever_


----------



## poseur (Jul 11, 2009)

JohnG @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> what-_ever_


ha!
du_uu_de.
dt / spltrcl


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 11, 2009)

lux @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> poseur @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > lux @ Fri Jul 10 said:
> ...




Yeah, it seems to make sense on paper. It's just that, Hollywood is a social animal with severe ADD.

Swear to god, some producers don't like to be made to read, they'd rather "meet and discuss." This way they are 'where the action is', as opposed to sitting in a room...by themselves...reading. It's more fun for them to be moving and shaking. If some could get away with making a movie w/o reading the script, they would. (not all, some)

A huge producer said to me "I don't know how you do it". "Do what...?" I said. "Write" he says, "I don't know how you sit there in a room and write...I couldn't never do that". The folks want to be on the move...

I would go so far as to tell you that some producers don't even like me to e-mail, they'd rather I call ("let's get on the phone...let's set a call").

I prefer to e-mail my thoughts and ideas because I know everyone will forget what was said over the phone (hence the importance of the HIGH CONCEPT idea -- the high concept is merely so nobody forgets what the movie/tv-show IS, has nothing to do with whether it'll be GOOD  ). Which is the reason it takes so friggn long to get an answer on anything pertaining to anything other than the "one liner". Which is the reason I, when I have a question, always aim for ONE sentence...so that there can be no confusion. Seriously, ask two questions in an e-mail and only one will be answered. I find...

Which leads me to...

...These folks get, no exaggeration, 200-300 emails a DAY. How will they remember you if they never see you in person? So, I make it a point to stay in people's faces (in person) as much as possible. It's not about being a whore, it's simply there's so many movie parts, they'll forget to remember you.

Point being: There's a layered psychological aspect at play. It's not just about material. For us (the creative) we're one guy. We can keep track of what our projects are etc. Whereas suit people are literally bombarded...and...they've not got the vested personal interest in seeing the project come to fruition, unlike us.

Not necessarily an argument to your statement, just my POV on the situation. My take on why it's so hard to get things going from outside the immediate vicinity. The word "immediate" is key. One can immediately meet someone for lunch living in LA.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 11, 2009)

poseur @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> EMPscoring @ Fri Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook), so when they post "No drama" they mean they are looking for (or are themselves) easy going people and easy to get along with. Not dramatic.
> ...



Funny! But very true...


----------



## EMPscoring (Jul 11, 2009)

> LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook), so when they post "No drama" they mean they are looking for (or are themselves) easy going people and easy to get along with. Not dramatic.
> 
> ha!
> too funny.
> ...



Oh yes - I forgot to mention - try NOT to live with anyone in the film/entertainment industry


----------



## lux (Jul 11, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> lux @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > poseur @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> ...



Kid, i perfectly see the points you made, i was not wondering what the advantages are. Fact is that outsite LA there's no market. And thats kind of a silly situation. But, as stated before, i'm mostly being unuseful saying that. That said, as a personal approach, not being able to change my living place, i'll just fuck up what is supposed to be and will try however my own way


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 11, 2009)

EMPscoring @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> Oh yes - I forgot to mention - try NOT to live with anyone in the film/entertainment industry



I have two roommates, one is an actor/writer/director and the other is a producer. We actually get along pretty well except the producer is always assigning household chores to me. I got in trouble last week when I left several crumbs along the perimeter of our toaster oven.


----------



## mathis (Jul 12, 2009)

EMPscoring @ Fri Jul 10 said:


> Mathis - I can't believe you made that bike ride lol. did you take Santa Monica the whole way????



Yes, I did, starting from the beach. And then I missed Hollywood, can you believe? I found myself almost in Pasadena. Then I was riding back to Hollywood...

After that I trip I finally understood the funny faces I recieved when I was telling that I was planning to get around by bike.


----------



## midphase (Jul 13, 2009)

"Kid, i perfectly see the points you made, i was not wondering what the advantages are. Fact is that outsite LA there's no market. And thats kind of a silly situation."

I wholeheartedly agree with Kid's assessment of how L.A. and the industry works.

I always joke that I'll work on projects where the director is only a stone throw away, and we'll do everything through file transfer and we'll never actually see each other...yet that psychological effect of knowing that we can meet face to face at any moment is what makes me more desirable than a guy who lives in another state.

Luca, ultimately you have to realize that there are composers in Italy working and making a living doing anything from music stingers for TG1 to ads and other video specials. The market is certainly more limited but it's there. Same can be said for other smal markets, I know several composers who are doing just fine away from L.A. However, realize that if scoring movies are your thing, there is no amount of movie production anywhere in the World that equals that of L.A.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 13, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> lux @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > poseur @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> ...




hahah true... 


i asked once... if should do this or that (long story besides the point) and the answer was .. "yes do it. "

(WHICH ONE!!!:??)


----------



## Seb (Jul 13, 2009)

> i asked once... if should do this or that (long story besides the point) and the answer was .. "yes do it. "



Haha, my girlfriend is an expert for this precise answers... "So when we return from my band´s gig, do you want to get home or do you want us to stay at my house?" - "Uhm... yes!"

Besides that: 
This is an interesting point to know. Of course it´s almost allways the same with people who are really busy, but after reading those lines I know I have to reduce my inquiries to short text messages with about 150 characters  



> However, realize that if scoring movies are your thing, there is no amount of movie production anywhere in the World that equals that of L.A.



I think there's no right or wrong about this whole discussion. I totally share Luca's opinion on this topic as far as "What about all those talented and great composers out there, that are simply not able to move to L.A." goes. On the other hand L.A. is, of course, the best place to start from when going for movie scores. To put it simple: There´s this place called hollywood, and it's in L.A.
If I get my budget right I´ll give this city a try. I know that within a month or so someone won't get this particular effect to his career, speaking of meeting the big people in the biz, placing his reels in the right hands, etc. But I think with some good planning from the first, and perhaps some people one might allready know and be able to meet up with, one can determine where this whole thing would lead for him personally a bit. At least I really do hope so.

Cheers, 
Seb

PS: And since I´ve been reading and posting on vi-control a bit more regular, I realized that I really will have to refresh my knowledge of the English language...*doh*


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 13, 2009)

Seb @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> But I think with some good planning from the first, and perhaps some people one might allready know and be able to meet up with, one can determine where this whole thing would lead for him personally a bit. At least I really do hope so.



Mmmmmm....probably not. 

For anyone who thinks they can have a big career scoring films and not have roots in LA...well ok...have fun!

For anyone who thinks that they will be able to establish in just a couple years of living in LA a career for themselves in film scoring...they have another thing coming. I am talking about building your own name and your own composing career...not someone else's by being their assistant, programmer, etc...I can find lots of assistant jobs. But those contacts and connections are not yours. They are your employers. 

You need to be in LA...and it will take MANY years of hard work. As in...a decade or more. 

So...time for some folks here to go sell their parents, kids and everything else. The cost is high. The reward is not guaranteed for anyone. And the top spots are few. 

And chances are you will probably make it because of someone you closely know (not composer)...whether you are trustworthy enough to not screw up the enormous amount of money on the line...and whether you are good at selling yourself, rather than because of your music. Any one of those factors will make or break a career reputation.


----------



## cc64 (Jul 13, 2009)

As a kid i admired guys like Michael Boddicker and Jeff Lorber who did so many record sessions. I dreamed of packing my DX-7 and Matrix-12 and leaving for LA.

Later on, in 1987, i was playing keyboards with Cirque Du Soleil and left for LA with them. At that time, Le Cirque was on the verge of bankrupcy. LA was a do or die situation, we knew that there was enough money to get to LA but if the show didn't do well, the Big Top would stay on the corner of 1st and Alameda and we where on our own to come back to Montreal. I guess it ended up working out ok.

While we where there we where playing and living in Little Tokyo. In all honesty i did not get to visit much else of LA since we where doing 2-3 shows a day 7/7 for 3 weeks. Did not have a car. Bus/Metro system was quasi-inexistant for such a huge city.

One of the musicians got hit by a car while riding her bike and spent a few days in the hospital in a really rough neighboorhood, I think it was in east LA. Took a taxi that looked more like a hearse to visit her and thought about 10 times that the driver was bringing me to meet some of his friends...IYKWIM >8o 

I remember thinking to myself that i was glad i didn't follow my idea a few years earlier of packing the DX-7 on the Greyhound with nowhere to go and no one to meet ...

Claude


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 13, 2009)

Brian Ralston @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> Seb @ Mon Jul 13 said:
> 
> 
> > . I am talking about building your own name and your own composing career...not someone else's by being their assistant, programmer, etc...I can find lots of assistant jobs. But those contacts and connections are not yours. They are your employers.
> ...



you do?!! :shock: that what ive been trying to do for while. cant find shiat.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 13, 2009)

cc64 @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> As a kid i admired guys like Michael Boddicker and Jeff Lorber who did so many record sessions. I dreamed of packing my DX-7 and Matrix-12 and leaving for LA.
> 
> Later on, in 1987, i was playing keyboards with Cirque Du Soleil and left for LA with them. At that time, Le Cirque was on the verge of bankrupcy. LA was a do or die situation, we knew that there was enough money to get to LA but if the show didn't do well, the Big Top would stay on the corner of 1st and Alameda and we where on our own to come back to Montreal. I guess it ended up working out ok.
> 
> ...




thats a cool story. sorry LA treated u that way. there are very wierd neiborhoods in LA. if u check LA in crimereports.com you can see a map of all the crime reports in the last 6 month and u can see hollywood areas as bad a south central LA. 
for me its the random/sketchy people that freak me out. its the guy standing in the sidewalk for hours w/o aparent reason dressed in a way u cannot tell if he is homeless or not. or the rich producer young dude who dress in rags or vceversa. 
or a 6 year old kid in the corner of a mini mart just hanging like a drug dealer. 
luckily i grew up in a dengeruous but fun city in south america so i know what its up in termns of crime.. aka: paranoid. >8o 
so things like not stopping to close in front of another car on a red light (just so there is an escape route) just comes naturally. 
also , obvious for many, not to talk to strangers when you are walking down the street. just walk by not matter if its a nice looking couple or an 8 year old kid asking for stupid stuff while 10 of his 17-23 year old friends hide behind the corner waiting to mug you (happend once) oh the fun :roll: of south american cities.


----------



## cc64 (Jul 13, 2009)

gsilbers @ Mon Jul 13 said:


> thats a cool story. sorry LA treated u that way.



Oh don't get me wrong i'm not saying LA is bad. I'm just saying that everything is about the experience and perception. Mine wasn't all that bad, it was just not quite what i had imagined...But had i gone back and met some people etc...

Since Seb seems to want to try it he should come with a plan. i.e. A place to live and people to meet. I think just reading what the guys from LA on this list are offering is very valuable info. Synthetic's Christopher Young info is worth a lot IMO.

@Kid-Surf Thanks for the great info on Hollywood Lifestyle. Now i know what the cover for my next demo send-out will look like.


Claude


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

Claude -- No worries...glad to help shed light on a world (Hollywood) that will never make any sense. :D

Btw - Shitty cover, man...it stinks!


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

EMPscoring @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> > LA is typically known for having a laid back attitude (or that generalized "surfer" outlook), so when they post "No drama" they mean they are looking for (or are themselves) easy going people and easy to get along with. Not dramatic.
> >
> > ha!
> > too funny.
> ...




Clearly that was a joke but I would say it like this: "try NOT to live with anyone in the film/entertainment industry...who does exactly what you do...otherwise, DO try to live with someone in the film/entertainment industry." 

Live with? I meant "sleep with". Do try to sleep your way to the top...yes. 8)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jul 25, 2009)

I moved here in December of 07'. So I'm still quite new to L.A. Best piece of advice I can offer to someone who wants to move out here is to already have a steady gig of some kind that'll take care of your day-to-day practicalities. Work your butt off to afford you the time to make your rounds networking with people. Don't go out all the time, discipline yourself, set a schedule, etc. The only way you can stay afloat in this city is if you stay on top of your work. I've been fortunate enough to have a base gig that keeps me sheltered n' fed, but I've had my bouts of complacency that have put me in really tough spots that have sometimes lasted for months. 

L.A isn't for everyone. You either live here, close to the action and deal with what is L.A -- expense, noise, traffic, people, etc. Or you live somewhere else with more humble surroundings where you can smell the greenery, see the stars at night, enjoy the occasional thunderstorm throughout the year and virtually forfeit any chance of seriously composing for film/tv. Sucks.


----------



## poseur (Jul 25, 2009)

Aaron Sapp @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> You either live here, close to the action and deal with what is L.A -- expense, noise, traffic, people, etc. Or you live somewhere else with more humble surroundings where you can smell the greenery, see the stars at night, enjoy the occasional thunderstorm throughout the year and virtually forfeit any chance of seriously composing for film/tv. Sucks.


well, yes and no.
i live in the beautiful, green, quiet mountains of ny,
between nyc & montréal..... and, i also live in la.
for the past few years, i'm more often in la than in ny,
and spend some amount of time working in the uk, eu &/or japan.
each choice presents its own risks, its own benefits, its own..... "surprises".

bilateral domiciling is sometimes wonderful, sometimes horrible,
often very confusing, & seems always more expen$ive than i might have predicted.

a few of my successful composer friends clearly do not live in la,
nor have they ever done so.
they are, in fact, within the select group of those composers whom hollywood
(in its endless push for narrowed competitive "contextualisations")
considers as that of the "A-list" composers.

for me:
i feel strongly that, as regards film-scoring,
i'll do everything i can 
--- barring the unethical/undignified ---
towards the goal of film-scoring, from wherever i am.
a few years ago,
when that seemed to prove at least partially untenable & unworkable, then.....
moving to la became necessary, all known risks included:
financial, emotional, domestic, & etc.

certainly, musical/compositional skills can be worked-on,
wherever i am..... full-time, without dissembling
or making excuses for its self-created "current impossibility".

ok, so: life can be odd, it can be rough, but.....
..... here i am, and this is my life.
what else can i do but make & re-make my choices,
while attempting to enjoy the doing?
i can only wonder.

d


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

Aaron Sapp @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> L.A isn't for everyone. You either live here, close to the action and deal with what is L.A -- expense, noise, traffic, people, etc. Or you live somewhere else with more humble surroundings where you can smell the greenery, see the stars at night, enjoy the occasional thunderstorm throughout the year and virtually forfeit any chance of seriously composing for film/tv. Sucks.



Yeah, I dunno...

You can have some of that but it's going to cost you some greenery, particularly depending on how much of that greenery you wish to be surrounded by. I like my place, it's quiet, I hear birds, I smell the flowers (I'm in the backyard right now...just got back from surfing and now getting ready to work), I hear a breeze blowing through the trees. It's pretty chill. 

Here's pix of the greenery...

Out to the patio...







Chill'n and grill'n...a little ping-pong. That gray door is my studio door (glass) with the shade pulled.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

Or maybe go up top to the back yard/grass/trees.






Where there's a better view of MGM.  (no, this isn't Burbank it's the West Side, Westwood, I'm a mile from Rodeo Drive, etc)







It's not Neverland Ranch but how much space do I need (after all, I sold my elephants and only have the one monkey now)? How many trees is enough? Personally, I'd never want to live way out somewhere away from the city. 

Point is: you can find chill comunities right in the thick of things. Only, it's not cheap. And if you're coming from somewhere where you're used to acreage for less than a several Mil, you're not going to find it here. But, if you become an A-list composer you may very well have acreage if that's what you're into. Then again, by that time you'll be on a short list...so...obviously you can live anywhere you want at that point. 

Otherwise, you can have trees and birds...just not that many.  But maybe a lot by L.A. standards. No complaints. Then again, I was born here, so I'm not used to acre upon acre for one home.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

Btw - one thing I like about where I live is that we're close to everything so we're not using a ton of gas. As well, my wife drives one mile to work. We both probably log less than 10,000 miles a year, combined. 

By L.A. standards...we're practically environmentalists. o-[][]-o


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 25, 2009)

poseur -- you have a way with 'thought'.


----------



## poseur (Jul 26, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jul 25 said:


> poseur -- you have a way with 'thought'.


ha!
dude..... i _lerv_ the 'quotes' around the word, "thought"!

d


----------



## drasticmeasures (Aug 1, 2009)

kid-surf @ Sat Jul 11 said:


> The word "immediate" is key. One can immediately meet someone for lunch living in LA.



Ah, but it's not a good idea to be TOO "available" for an "immediate" lunch in LA.

You gotta play hard to get in this town 8)


----------



## EMPscoring (Aug 1, 2009)

Kid-Surf,

How that brings back memories... I used to work for several years at Fox, and had a view of the MGM tower. Always wanted to live in your neighborhood. It's so true that there are these little gems scattered throughout LA. If only they were cheaper... haha


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 4, 2009)

Nathan Furst @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> kid-surf @ Sat Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > The word "immediate" is key. One can immediately meet someone for lunch living in LA.
> ...



True that...

I guess I was thinking someone we're already working with vs. the whole "I'm your bitch" kind'a thing. :D


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 4, 2009)

EMPscoring @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> Kid-Surf,
> 
> How that brings back memories... I used to work for several years at Fox, and had a view of the MGM tower. Always wanted to live in your neighborhood. It's so true that there are these little gems scattered throughout LA. If only they were cheaper... haha



Yeah, it's a great area...If only it weren't so damn expensive... :D

...But the whole town is this way isn't it? Ha!


----------



## drasticmeasures (Aug 4, 2009)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 04 said:


> vs. the whole "I'm your bitch" kind'a thing. :D



Nice! Come to think of it...a prison shower is a pretty good analogue for hollywood!


----------

